# Anyone tell me what this is??



## Morgosverlo (Feb 14, 2008)

Noticed a couple of the older fan leaf fingers look kinda weak and are folding under, other than that everything looks great.  My PH is consistanly right around 6 and the solution is 3part GH nutes.  They have been in this solution for about 2weeks now will flush/solution change soon.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 14, 2008)

It could be starting to lock up from over fertilizing????

 I say lay back on the nutes a lil.......?


----------



## luke (Feb 14, 2008)

could be normal could be heat stress i doubt it lack of nutes i would try some superthive and epsom salt


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2008)

whats your setup and watering/feeding schedule? could be ph or arreation....

here i got this thread for you...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=208519#post208519

goodluck


----------



## Morgosverlo (Feb 15, 2008)

My setup is an upscale version of the aerogarden.  210gal pump, 2 long airstones, nutes: started 2weeks ago w/3part GH 1/4 tsp for all 3, then 1 week later topped off w/2 gal. fresh H20 each with 1tsp. of each, then have topped off since with plain water. Also I am training w/wire and egg weights. Watering scedule is manual. I turn it on about 5 times a day for about 10 to 15 min. at a time.  Everything good the big fan just look a little weak but no dicoloration.


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 16, 2008)

oh hydro, my first thought was, that plant is wilting, not my area, but i do know your roots look like theres a problem, a lil discolored?


Dc


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 16, 2008)

the root color could just be staining from the color of the nutrients hes using


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 16, 2008)

good call, anyway good luck man, hope you get everything figured out!


Dc


----------



## Morgosverlo (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replys, as for the color of the roots I think when I first introduced nutes I used Alaska Fish ferts and they have been stained ever since, but the roots that are submerged are good color.  I still have no idea what the drooping leaves are.  I guess I will wait and see if it gets worse and then I will take action.


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 16, 2008)

What is your ph? Wrong ph could be the problem. I had a similar problem and found that is was because I had not calibrated my ph meter in a long time. Now I try to do it every couple of weeks. The ph caused some nutes to be locked up.


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 16, 2008)

I agree ph or too many ppms


----------



## Morgosverlo (Feb 17, 2008)

Morgosverlo said:
			
		

> Noticed a couple of the older fan leaf fingers look kinda weak and are folding under, other than that everything looks great. My PH is consistanly right around 6 and the solution is 3part GH nutes. They have been in this solution for about 2weeks now will flush/solution change soon.


Still consistantly 6.


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2008)

over watering, cut back to 3x a day


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 17, 2008)

lol he's using dwc bro, he dont water, y0 whens the last time you cleaned ya res? is there algae growing in there? might wanna check that out.


Dc


----------



## Morgosverlo (Feb 17, 2008)

Not sure what DWC means but I change my res every 2 weeks.  Not sure what is causing this but its not getting better.  The last time I changed my res was Feb 15, I used 3part GH. 5gal H20(PH 6)=5tsp.micro,5tsp grow,7tsp bloom.. Have been topping H20 when needed.  Could this be caused by stress?? I have been training w/wire and egg weights.  These are pics from today.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 18, 2008)

dwc, deep water culture-

how much air do you have in your rez? i think the ph could be dropped a lil but air i think your lacking. you got the nutes... the plants look good but the sagging foilage near the main vein that runs down the center of the leaf, looks to me like arreation. i would suggust buying more pumps and bubble strips. get at least one good pump not a 10 doller cheepie for goldfish. make sure you have a good meter and good phed water.

go the distance and it will payoff somehow everytime.

can you give us some more detail of the setup so we can make a better analysis of pending situation? what lights? what other ferts if any what youve done lately that might be different.....did you clean the rez and it started doing it etc.... if you think back is there anything you have/havent done that might cause it? let us know.


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 18, 2008)

maybe they don't like the grapes........



i agree with TOA.  i think your plants are in need of more air.  I see NO aeration taking place in that pick of the resivior.  airstones should be run 24/7. i use a similar setup 

I woudl ditch your looooooong airstones.  i have tried long ones and found the 6" to put out far more bubbles.  get the largest pumps you can afford. i'm running 3 pumps each dual output to 6" stones.  thats 6 stones in a container not much larger than yours.  your water should be boiling on top and your roots should be all over the the place as a result. they should tangle around everthing in your resivior...

an easy fix.....lookin real good man.  keep it green.


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 18, 2008)

i don't use 3par GH....but doesn't that have to be mixed/added in a certain sequence or you get nute lock also?  hard to tell from your pics but they look pretty healthy to me.....got any pics with the HPS off?


----------



## Morgosverlo (Feb 18, 2008)

As for air I have 2 $10 cheapies w/1 small airstone directly under the root system of the MJ and one long air strip under all 3 plants withch are tomatoe plants.. could the tomato plants have anything to do with this?  maybe there taking more of one nut than the other??  As for the GH solution there is a mixing sequence witch I follow.  Lighting is 400hps so I think Im good there.  Resivoir is setup w/210gph pump w/3 1/2" tubing running off the pump up to the baskets.  I have been doing a little training and pruning(cutting big fan leaves blocking light)is the cutting bad? Could it be stress??  I will post pics later w/out hps.  Gotta go to work.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Morgosverlo (Feb 18, 2008)

Here are some better pics.


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 18, 2008)

much better pics man....and judging by them...your plants look pretty healthy to me. i would say its the air deprivation.  Your airstones should be producing enuf bubbles to boil the top of the water.  Your resivior is shallow so the effect should be exagerated.  you should have major bursting bubble action at the surface and the water literally swirling and lifting.

get a 6" airstone and put it on and compare the number of bubbles.  it matters not how long your stone is.

you need to buy at least 1 whisper 30-60 gal pump.  that should set ya back about 30 bucks but you'll be rewarded from your plants. you can get them at wally world but i find the better pumps and for less are at Pet xtreme or pet stores that sell fish.

peace


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 18, 2008)

if you go to my GJ in my sig and scroll to the 4th page, there is a pic of a 5 gal. bucket setup i use for my mothers.  i took a pic with the lid off.  it displays what you res should look like from the airstones.  this is only 2 6" airstones.


----------



## Morgosverlo (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.  I checked out your grow and saw what you were talking about.  Ok so today I did an air upgrade and we will see if this helps.  I went ahead and got the whisper 100, and a couple 6" air stones.  I would post some pics of the bubble action but its sleeping.  I say it cause dont know the sex yet hope to find out the couple days or so.. But thats anotha thread.  Its been in 12/12 since Feb.12.  So we shall see soon.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------

